# Your computer uptime?



## MannDude (Oct 10, 2013)

What's your current uptime with your home computer? I don't like turning mine off unless I have to, as it's nice waking up / sitting down at the desk / whatever and having everything ready to go.


[email protected]:~$ uptime
23:36:07 up 8 days, 9:26, 9 users, load average: 0.18, 0.25, 0.35

Definitely has been up longer in the past, unsure why I rebooted 8 days ago.


----------



## Setsura (Oct 10, 2013)

13 Days on my windows machine, 92 days on a linux machine. I had to restart 13 days ago on my windows machine for updates, before that I had 40 days.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 10, 2013)

My work computer is automatically shut down at nights due to the energy crisis in Korea (it's actually a major issue. Many government buildings don't even allow air conditioning on certain days and doesn't allow the settings to be lower than 26 degrees Celsius.). Current uptime? About 4 hours (since I got into work this morning). The boot time isn't that bad (like 45 seconds?) even though this is ancient hardware. AMD Athlon X2 with 2GB of RAM running Windows 7 64-bit. I can just go on reddit on my phone while I wait for it to boot up, and hell I'm getting paid for it so why not?


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Oct 10, 2013)

root:~# uptime 

 23:55:04 up 140 days,  3:11,  1 user,  load average: 1.36, 1.22, 1.13

 

I have had a few linux system go past 400 days uptime. Normally a kernel update or hardware maintenance is the only reason for a reboot for linux. Windows on the other hand depending on the version seems if you don't reboot after a while it just stops working LOL. Got to love Microsoft.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 10, 2013)

Only 03:11:37. Turned it on when I got home from work. No need to leave it on since it boots up like 10 seconds thanks to two Intel SSDs in RAID0.


----------



## jarland (Oct 10, 2013)

I can't even go 2 weeks without formatting it. I bet my iPad has some serious uptime though...


----------



## DalComp (Oct 10, 2013)

I forgot to turn it off last night... So it has to stay up for another day...


----------



## fapvps (Oct 10, 2013)

1:02:31:09 as of right now.


----------



## VPSCorey (Oct 11, 2013)

Uptime: Please reboot Me


----------



## fisle (Oct 11, 2013)

Work windows machine at 29d 18h

Home one probably something like 14d, had to install custom gpu cooler to silence that fermi 

Best record is 90 days, then I plugged USB-device and got bluescreen, damn windows


----------



## drmike (Oct 11, 2013)

My phone was on 16 days of battery-only uptime and only discharged to 50%~...

I tend to leave things on even during the few hours I actually sleep.  But the computers, blah, reboots are part of life it seems with them.


----------



## rds100 (Oct 11, 2013)

@HalfEatenPie what energy crisis? I thought this is only in North Korea?


----------



## bauhaus (Oct 11, 2013)

06:04:57 up 93 days, 22:57,  1 user,  Small linux box, the most power hungry ones are shutdown daily. We need to be ecofriendly


----------



## peterw (Oct 11, 2013)

About 4 hours. I shutdown my box everytime I got to work or bed.


----------



## abyssis (Oct 11, 2013)

0:00:57:46

Why would you leave your home computer up for so long? Seems like waste of energy to me.


----------



## fisle (Oct 11, 2013)

abyssis said:


> 0:00:57:46
> 
> Why would you leave your home computer up for so long? Seems like waste of energy to me.


Shutting down everything and reopening everything is a terrible process, I hate it. :mellow: 

When I come home I like to just pop the monitors open and good to go, same deal in the mornings.

plus what if I need remote access to my computer?


----------



## spry (Oct 11, 2013)

16:19:04:05

Oh my! Didn't realize until I saw this thread. — Which explains why my Electric bill skyrocketed. Debunked!


----------



## abyssis (Oct 11, 2013)

fisle said:


> Shutting down everything and reopening everything is a terrible process, I hate it. :mellow:


I can imagine. Regarding remote access sure I agree but it's not like you keep it on for days just for this very purpose. You don't access your computer at 1AM. Do you?


----------



## XLvps (Oct 11, 2013)

One of our thenewsgroups.com servers.

 08:26:02 up 1353 days, 23:17,  1 user,  load average: 0.04, 0.04, 0.01

I only use OS X and Windows as a desktop.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Oct 11, 2013)

My PC has been up 38 days


----------



## fisle (Oct 11, 2013)

abyssis said:


> I can imagine. Regarding remote access sure I agree but it's not like you keep it on for days just for this very purpose. You don't access your computer at 1AM. Do you?


Sure I don't, but generally they are on just because I hate booting. Remote access is just a plus when I need it


----------



## Jack (Oct 11, 2013)

Jack$ uptime

13:47  up 13 days, 14:24, 9 users, load averages: 1.10 0.98 1.03


----------



## DalComp (Oct 11, 2013)

Jack said:


> Jack$ uptime
> 
> 13:47  up 13 days, 14:24, 9 users, load averages: 1.10 0.98 1.03


That sounds like you were dead and came back alive 13 days ago


----------



## jhadley (Oct 11, 2013)

5 days on a Macbook Air


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Oct 11, 2013)

jarland said:


> I can't even go 2 weeks without formatting it. [...]


Boy, I sure know how that feels.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Oct 11, 2013)

My Windows laptop has been up for only 39 days :/


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Oct 11, 2013)

7 days. I think I rebooted for an update.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Oct 11, 2013)

My windows LAPTOP has been "up" for about 2 weeks. Hibernate and Standby FTW! My Windows laptop turned desktop is rocking a 1 month uptime, despite the recent power outages I've had. It never got enough use as a laptop to kill the extended life batter in it, so it has like, 10 hours standby time, and 4 hours active run time on the battery from full charge. It goes into standby 15 minutes after losing AC power.


----------



## HostVenom - Brandon (Oct 11, 2013)

I had to revive my computer a few days ago after some updates. So at the moment about 2 days, but I never turn it off.


----------



## lv-matt (Oct 11, 2013)

23 days is the current count


----------



## XFS_Duke (Oct 11, 2013)

97 days as of today...


----------



## Coastercraze (Oct 12, 2013)

~ 40 mins

I shut mine off when not in use.


----------



## fixidixi (Oct 12, 2013)

Well now its only 3:31 but if I dont take the laptop with myself to the university i keep it running.. last time it was after 2 weeks that I should give it some rest.. well it was a bit hot.. its a pretty old compaq 6910p  running debian wheezy


----------



## EmziD (Oct 20, 2013)

[email protected]:~# uptime
 11:15:52 up 8 days,  4:20,  2 users,  load average: 0.08, 0.03, 0.05

my Raspberry Desktop


----------



## sundaymouse (Oct 20, 2013)

Macbook: 19:32  up  8:27, 3 users, load averages: 0.66 0.80 0.82

iPad: 19:32pm up 4 days  1:08, 1 user,  load average: 0.31 0.38 0.32

iPhone: 19:32pm  up 24 days  18:48, 1 user, load average: 1.44 1.10 0.95


----------



## astutiumRob (Nov 13, 2013)

MannDude said:


> What's your current uptime with your home computer?


Windows d/top - just under 11 hoursrPi - up 27 days, 18:05

media server - 20:42:42 up 376 days, 23:36


----------



## nunim (Nov 14, 2013)

Windows laptop has been up since the 11/1 which isn't very impressive.  I got one year uptime on my old Atom desktop running XP.  Hard to do with 7 as it always bugs me for a reboot.


----------



## sleddog (Nov 14, 2013)

Incredible as it may seem....


```
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\>uptime
\\CAMSOURCE has been up for: 38 day(s), 18 hour(s), 59 minute(s), 4 second(s)
```


----------



## drmike (Nov 14, 2013)

Uptime isn't very long around here


----------



## marlencrabapple (Nov 18, 2013)

Under 24 hours. Ubuntu 13.10 can't go more than that without trouble on my hardware.


----------



## NodeBytes (Nov 19, 2013)

23:08  up 2 days,  8:16, 2 users, load averages: 0.94 0.96 1.07

Edit: 2 users because the first is local, the second is Active Directory.


----------



## javaj (Nov 19, 2013)

3:19:30:32

Rebooted the other day for an update, otherwise I just let it run 24/7


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Nov 19, 2013)

About 7 hours!


----------



## fixidixi (Nov 19, 2013)

PI: 9 days 

Laptop: 2 hours (just put in the new cpu fan)

PC: 1,5 hours

I dont like wasting power running the machine if i dont need it..


----------



## graeme (Nov 20, 2013)

Ubuntu laptop typically 2 to 4 weeks. At the moment 9 days.

I do not try particularly hard to get high uptime and I will often shut down if I know I will not use it for a day or two.


----------



## cfg.co.in (Nov 21, 2013)

Uptime 16:27:38 up 40 days, 20:37,


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Nov 21, 2013)

graeme said:


> I do not try particularly hard to get high uptime and I will often shut down if I know I will not use it for a day or two.


Same. I know some people will try to keep their computer running as long as possible, just for bragging rights.


----------



## drmike (Nov 21, 2013)

This workstation:

 up 50 days, 12:50, 12 users, load average: 0.51, 0.61, 0.70 

A remote server overdue on mass updates and reboot:

 up 280 days, 16:21, 2 users, load average: 0.36, 0.61, 0.63


----------



## blergh (Nov 21, 2013)

25 days  17:34:17 at time of writing. It's my main desktop.


----------



## EricGregory (Nov 21, 2013)

I've got about 10 days here.  I *always* suspend when I'm not using it...  If I'm going to be away for a couple days I shut down everything.


----------



## scv (Nov 21, 2013)

I made the brilliant decision to pack my motherboard in checked luggage on a flight. Long story short, I'm lucky to get 8 hours on my current desktop at home


----------



## TSS - Conor (Nov 23, 2013)

32 days on my laptop and 1 day on my PC. Not bad


----------



## Hannan (Nov 23, 2013)

My laptop, hibernate it when I go to bed. Desktop same

Workstation 4days up


----------



## KS_Samuel (Nov 23, 2013)

My laptop

client176:~ sam$ uptime
23:56  up 9 days, 12:53, 3 users, load averages: 1.88 1.45 1.39


----------

